# Gonal F or Merionol



## pra79 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi,

Am about to start my IVF cycle 3 and was told I will be put on Gonal F 450 a day. When I expressed my concern that I did not respond well to Gonal F in my last cycle, the doctor change it to Merinol 450 a day. What is the difference between them. I have a FSH of 3.2, LH of 1.5 amd an AMH OF 26.15.

I was informed that I will be on the short protocol due to PCOS and I will be on the Birth control pill for 2 weeks and start stimming without waiting for my AF. The last 2 times I was on BC pills for 21 days and started stimming on the 2 day of my AF. I am looking to get some information from people who starting stimming after 2 weeks on BC pill without waiting for their AF.

I will be starting my cycle 1st week of May at Spire Roding, East London. Am also looking for people who had their treatment at Spire Roding or will be starting this month.

Thanks

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=304495.0#ixzz2PVeQNOfQ


----------



## Marti24 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi,

I can't tell you the difference between the two but I can tell you (after Googling some weeks back) that Gonal F is often the preferred choice of stims for us PCOS'ers as Gonal is pure 100% FSH.

If you have PCOS, you will often have low FSH and high LH (the opposite to a non-PCOSer), therefore the higher amount of FSH that a drug contains, it'll get you producing more follicles and hopefully, more eggs.

Of course, not everyone responds as the doctors predict but it'd go a good way to explain why I produced 3 eggs on Menopur which is a 50/50 mix of LH and FSH and why I produced 11 on Gonal F. 

Obviously this isn't the full answer to what you asked, but at least now you know the 'make-up' of Gonal F and why it's likely it was initially prescribed to you and why they wanted to try it again.

Good luck.

x x x


----------



## GemH (Jun 15, 2012)

Hiya, I was on merional my 1st cycle and I only produced 2 big enough follicles for EC so cycle was cancelled. Been advised this time they switching me to gonal f and also from long to short protocol. I start beginning of May so sure I'll find out then. Not sure of the difference though I do think its better to try a different drug if you don't respond to a certain drug, even if just for your peace of mind.


I will keep a check to see how you get on. Hope you get a better response with the merional.  Xx


----------



## pra79 (Jan 19, 2013)

Marti24 - It is strange how I have always suffered due to PCOS for over 10 years. My blood reports came back and my FSH levels are 5.6 and my LH levels are 2.6 which are contrary to PCOS. I have been through 2 miscarriages and two IVF cycles which were privately funded. This is my last attempt due to financial restraints and is going to cost me somewhere around £8000 minimum. I want to try everything I possibly can for this cycle. 

GemH - I will start stimming 1st week of May too. Hope everything goes well for both of us. Will you be going on the short or long protocol and what dosage will you be on?


----------



## GemH (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi pra79 - I'm on the short protocol this time, depending on my scan before I start the stimms either 225 or 300 gonal f. I reckon it will be 300 though as I didn't respond to merional low dose last time. Are you on short or long? 
Ooh so we'll be close together in cycles, I'll make sure to keep upto date with how you are getting on 

Best of luck to you. Xxx


----------



## pra79 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi GemH

I'm on the short protocol too. I will start the stimms around the 4th of May depending on my AF. I will definitely be on the max dose of 450 Merinol, but I in two minds to ask the consultant if he can may be put me on the mix of Gonal F and Merinol, instead of just the Merinol. I will be having a privately funded cycle at Spire Roding, with the collection and transfers at Homerton. Which clinic will you be having your cycle at?

We should definitely keep in touch and udate about how we are getting on. I'm very anxious and stressed for this cycle as it will be our last attempt due to us not being able to fund the cycles privately anymore. I just am hoping nad praying that it works or else we will be in a lot of debt with nothing to show for.

Good Luck to you too.


----------



## GemH (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh it sounds like we are going to be very close in cycles. I'll be due to start stimms around 3rd / 4th May also depending on if Af is on time.  

I'm having mine done are CRM London. This will also probably be the only 1 we can afford, until we've at least saved up for another if it doesn't work. Fingers crossed for both of us. 

I've got to have cetrotide too brought in on day 4 i think to stop ovulation. Have you got to have that? There's so much to think about and do I get muddled up  

I will def be keeping upto date with your progress... You never know we maybe (hopefully) be sharing our bfp together at same time too xx


----------



## pra79 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi GemH

I will be seeing my consultant for a scan next Friday and I also have an appointment with the nurse the same day. I was verbally told by my consultant that I will be put on the maximum dose of 450 Merionol and then if I over stimulate, he will freeze the embryos and put back the following month. The issues I had for my previous 2 cycles were the quality of the oocytes retrieved and also the numbers were not great either. My E2 levels were around 1200 range after 12 days of stimms on roughly about 350 dosage a day. 

I still have not had a prescription yet and am hoping I will be given all those details by the nurse on my appointment next week. Meanwhile I had a chat with my GP and requested him if he can convert the private prescription to an NHS one for Gonal F or Merionol and he offered to do that. But I have done my research on Google and I find that GPs can not prescribe fertility drugs on NHS. Do you happen to have idea about this?

I will be able to update you on my medication details once I come back from my appointment next Friday. I have my fingers crossed and praying that my GP can give me an NHS prescription which will save me roughly £1500.


----------

